# Found some Jewel weed



## MzMolly65 (Aug 14, 2014)

I found some wild Jewel weed while out on a hike today.  I picked as much as I could but don't have too much.

I found one post where the poster boils the stalks until the water is orange and then uses that to make the soap.

Any other suggestions?  I don't know if I should boil it while it's green or dry it first.  Can I just dry it and add the dried plant to the bars?  How much should I use?

All thoughts, opinions and advice appreciated.


----------



## LBussy (Aug 14, 2014)

The only reference I could find was this:



> You can also make jewelweed ointment by simmering a small amount of jewelweed in light vegetable oil (any vegetable oil except olive oil, which burns) 10-15 minutes. Use only a small handful of jewelweed stems per quart of oil, or bubbles of jewelweed juice will form in the ointment and go moldy. Strain out the herb, add a handful of beeswax to thicken it, and heat until melted. Take out a spoonful and let it cool to test the thickness, and add more oil or beeswax as needed. Add the contents of one oil-soluble vitamin E capsule, a natural preservative, and let it cool. Refrigerated, it lasts for months.



Source:  http://www.wildmanstevebrill.com/Plants.Folder/Jewelweed.html


----------



## DeeAnna (Aug 14, 2014)

Most of the references I have found use Jewelweed in water-based tinctures.

According to one source: "...Chopped jewelweed can be brewed in boiling water to produce a dark orange infusion, which can then be stored for later use. This liquid can be frozen into ice cubes, which can then be rubbed directly onto skin rashes for healing relief. Alternately, the liquid can be canned in a pressure cooker. Frozen jewelweed infusions remain potent for up to a year, while canned infusions remain potent until opened. Note that Yellow Jewelweed is not known to be as effective as other varieties in infusion form, and does not produce the characteristic orange liquid. Jewelweed should not be made into alcoholic tinctures, as the combination of jewelweed and alcohol has been known to produce adverse reactions. Likewise, the high moisture and oil content of jewelweed means the plant does not hold up well when dried. This means that jewelweed cannot be preserved as an active healing agent in dry form...."

A dermatological study published in 2012 found: "...Jewelweed mash was effective in reducing poison ivy dermatitis, supporting ethnobotanical use. However, jewelweed extracts were not effective; and soaps made of these extracts were effective but no more so than jewelweed-free soaps. Lawsone content varied with harvest season and did not appear to affect rash development. Jewelweed is an efficacious plant for preventing development of dermatitis following poison ivy contact, but soap is more effective. Lawsone content does not correlate with PI rash prevention. Perhaps saponins, the soapy component of jewelweed are the effective agents...."


----------



## reinbeau (Aug 14, 2014)

I am infusing oil right now.  Everyone told me I couldn't do this, but  I'm trying anyways.  Fresh jewelweed, chopped up, covered with olive  oil.  It's been since July 21st, no mold.  It's sitting on my kitchen  counter.  I'm leaving it in there for a month, then I'll strain it and  see what I've got.  Dried jewelweed, which you'll find offered all over  the place, isn't effective.


----------



## MzMolly65 (Aug 19, 2014)

> Fresh jewelweed, chopped up, covered with olive  oil.  It's been since  July 21st, no mold.  It's sitting on my kitchen  counter.  I'm leaving  it in there for a month, then I'll strain it and  see what I've got.



That's what I was thinking of doing.  I want to use mine to make soap.  Is it worth it or is the soap not effective either?


----------



## reinbeau (Aug 19, 2014)

MzMolly65 said:


> That's what I was thinking of doing.  I want to use mine to make soap.  Is it worth it or is the soap not effective either?


I don't know.  I guess it'll be label appeal bar any factual evidence it actually works.  I think the fresh juice or puree, frozen, is the best way to preserve jewelweed, frankly.


----------

